# [solved]request_module: runaway loop modprobe binfmt464c

## raptoni

Hello

I just compiled my first kernel (hardened source 2.6.24) and thats the error i get during the boot process.

I searched google for this phrase without any answers. For what i understood it is something HDD related.

The System is a VMWare guest which came with a precompiled 2.6.26 kernel.

It is not a big problem because i can just restart and choose my old kernel.

Could someone give me a hint so I can recompile it.

thx

EDIT: I just recompiled the kernel with ELF support

----------

